# What if Kanye West is retarded?



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Regan said:


> yes!! which is why i felt inclined to make that post. there is seriously something wrong with a grown man who thinks it's okay to basically publicly humiliate a teenage girl, on a night that was probably very special to her. i just wanna punch him. :mellow:


Ha, I just realized that video is posted in this thread, on the same page no less. Pardon me while I make a fool of myself... :blushed: *sigh* This is what happens when I don't read carefully....

But still, my opinion stands. That guy is a bastard. I really appreciate what Beyoncé did for her later though. I cried... I don't know if anyone else had this overwhelming desire to give Taylor a big hug?


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah, i definitely have a new-found respect for beyonce .. she's one classy lady.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Ha, I just realized that video is posted in this thread, on the same page no less. Pardon me while I make a fool of myself... :blushed: *sigh* This is what happens when I don't read carefully....
> 
> But still, my opinion stands. That guy is a bastard. I really appreciate what Beyoncé did for her later though. I cried... I don't know if anyone else had this overwhelming desire to give Taylor a big hug?


Yes! I wanted to give her a hug. She just looked so...crushed. And after being so obviously surprised and delighted to have won. >.> During her performance, it looked like she was telling herself not to cry at the beginning, and then she just channeled into anger and rocked it out :happy:

Even if it's just good PR on Beyonce's part, that was still pretty awesome. If I were her, I would've been so pissed off at Kanye for dragging me into his crap.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Regan said:


> kanye west IS fuckin retarded, i hate him





Tyler87 said:


> I bet he likes fish sticks...


I hope he chokes on a fish dick. :angry:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

contactmusic.com said:


> Cocky rap star KANYE WEST is calling for a revised edition of THE BIBLE, because he thinks he should be a character in it.
> The JESUS WALKS hitmaker, who picked up three Grammy Awards last night (08FEB06), feels sure he'd be "a griot" (West African storyteller) in a modern Bible.
> He says, "I bring up historical subjects in a way that makes kids want to learn about them. I'm an inspirational speaker.
> "I changed the sound of music more than one time... For all those reasons, I'd be a part of the Bible. I'm definitely in the history books already."


My brother just told me about this.

Seriouuuuuuuuuusly.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

He thinks he is _"the voice of this generation...of this decade" _ Haha! :laughing: Fucking retard!


----------

